

Ask HN: Why doesn't this ever get fixed? - wicknicks

Folks,<p>I primarily develop on Linux but occasionally jump to Windows to write an app or two. I have been programming for 7 years, and Windows has existed for a lot more than that. I am really curious to know why the following bugs have never been resolved:<p>1) A file opened in Read mode by process A cannot be opened by another. 
2) Why do we have to work with a backslash for windows paths when even the WWW adopted a forward slash for paths.<p>Also, never understood why a drive must started with [alphabet]:??? Its so clean to do just /mnt/foo<p>Are these even bugs or "Features" :-)
======
bdfh42
The Windows stream open statements allow for simultaneous access by another
process.

------
stonemetal
cd do/stuff/now works for me on winXP. You can't reference the root of a drive
as / (it must be \ or drive letter:\\)but all other path separators can be
flipped.

~~~
stonemetal
Note: I had a chance to try this on win7 cd / works there as well as the rest
of the separators.

------
spooneybarger
#2 can be chalked up to backwards compatibility.

